
Newspaper bosses ‘paralyzed’ by change, clueless about paid content - aaronbrethorst
http://www.poynter.org/2016/newspaper-bosses-paralyzed-by-change-clueless-about-paid-content-says-steve-brill/391102/
======
ChuckMcM
I really loved the point about newspapers worrying about losing business if
they change, while losing business because they aren't changing.

